# How to choose a good but not a very expensive school



## bel753 (May 1, 2010)

hi, guys. really need your help. I`m from russia and intrested in moviemaking. Can you recommend a good film school(better in New York as i have some friends there and a place to stay) or programm in filmmaking. Unfortunatly cannot aford very expensive universities and colledges, and maby some of them are overhyped. Is there any budget variant with a good reputation, where students are not left to themselves and there`s a good teaching stuff. provide as many ditails as possible/ thanks, and sorry for my english


----------



## fakeplastic (May 2, 2010)

my guess is that your best bet is CUNY (City University of New York) I hear they have a good film program there. Its way cheaper then NYU but since you would be an international student, no school is that cheap. Just a heads up.


----------



## Deniese Davis (May 3, 2010)

CUNY - Brooklyn College!!

I am graduating from their film program this month and will get my BA in Film Production with a minor in TV/Radio. Typical four year program but tuition has only been about $6,000 per semester (compare that to NYU's $55,000!!!). Definitely worth the cost. Learned a great deal and they've also recently added additional film majors such as film marketing and documentary production. Oh, and they accept admission on a rolling basis which means you can pretty much apply up until July-ish. It's not hard to get into as it's a public college overall. 

And on a side note, I was accepted into AFI's Conservatory program for Producing next Fall. Which goes to prove that you don't need a film education from any fancy school to move up


----------



## bel753 (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## bel753 (Jul 6, 2010)

maybe a stupid question, but still...how long does each semester last (cuz in russia it1a about 6 months)


----------

